# call smart coyotes



## casey.martin2506 (Jan 22, 2007)

i need some other opinions on how to bag those old smart coyotes that have heard ever call you have and then some. any tips from anyone that can help thanks alot


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

List every sound you have in your call arsonal, and I'll try to help you out.

Another thing you might consider is baiting them. Find a roadkill deer carcass or somthing and place it in an area not far (150-200yds) from a good hide. Then spend as much time as you can waiting to ambush them at the bait site.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Be different. Do what everyone else is NOT doing. Using a decoy, coyote vocalizations, stand approach direction, strange distress sounds (doesn't have to be a prey animal that lives there). Try to be creative. It can't hurt it will either work or it won't.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

How do you know that they have heard everything have you been calling them and tring everything or are they hanging up and you believe someone else is calling them ect ect


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

casey.martin2506, the old oil town of Taft, been there done that. I was predator hunting around Taft, Derby Acres, Fellows, Mckittrick, Blackwell Corner and a few other places way back in the 60s. Killed bobcats, coyotes, badgers and fox all around those places.
Those coyotes have been hunted hard and are pretty smart out that way. My advice to you would be "one long lone howl", not hard to learn, or pup in distress if you have an e-caller.
The coyotes are pairing up and looking for mates right now, it's closing in on denning season. Coyotes are very protective of there young and denning areas, use it against them. :wink:


----------



## casey.martin2506 (Jan 22, 2007)

i really havnt had much luck with the howling in the daytime i have at night time.


----------



## Bannysfire (Dec 10, 2006)

Try an old raspy goose call I here they work good around this time of year.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Bannysfire said:


> Try an old raspy goose call I here they work good around this time of year.


??????.
I guess I should'nt knock it before I try it. Let me know if it works for ya.


----------

